# What to send out as writing samples?



## Lvn (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello, this may seem like a common question but I searched for it and found no threads. If I failed, and I very well might be given that I'm a visual klutz, I would appreciate a quick link to the said thread.

Alright, now we got that out of the way, which kind of writing samples do schools like? Screenplays are kinda usual suspects, but given that they already ask for scenes in a screenplay format, ( USC and FSU does, at least ), maybe they would rather want short stories? 

I mean, if I have a " best work " out of all those categories, which one should I send to various schools, do they have any preference?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 16, 2009)

I forgot to mention, I also have a very solid comic book project. It's dark and sufficiently adult, but I wonder if it'll get thrown out because of it's fantastical nature.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok, I know I just keep replying to my own thread, but I just had another idea pop into my mind. Does it matter if the stories are introverted? I mean, say, if one is basically a dense 10 page monologue of a person describing a place and relating it to his own life with metaphors upon metaphors and the other is a more cinematographic, more simple, kind of writing, do you think there would be a preference?

Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 21, 2009)

Hmmm... Err... Anybody? 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't understand what you're asking...

Send your best work.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 21, 2009)

So it's that simple, huh... Alright. 

Thanks a lot, it's appreciated.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 21, 2009)

Absolutely.  If you have a short story that is so dang good, I would send that over a mediocre script. Plenty of people got into my program (USC MFA WST) without sending any scripts in their samples.  They sent short stories, song lyrics, poetry, etc.

The writing samples, both in the portfolio and the general application, are used to determine your ability to tell stories, and to determine your voice. 

If the pieces that do that best aren't written in script format, then who cares?  They're gauging not only your ability to tell stories, but also the potential to learn how to tell your stories in script form...


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 21, 2009)

that being said, I would suggest trying to come up with a narrative in script form, either short or not.

You can always keep it in your back pocket if you don't like it, but schools change requirements sometimes in the middle of an application season.  Chapman didn't require a script when I looked last October, but when I furiously scrambled to get an application in in April, suddenly there was a script requirement.

This wasn't a problem for me, and if you find yourself rejected from a first choice and scrambling to apply somewhere else, it won't be for you either...  if you have something you can drop into the "short or feature screenplay" slot.

As far as a preference, you might actually do yourself a favor by putting some nonscript stuff in just because they see so many scripts.

But my esteemed colleague Jayimess is correct, good writing wins out.  

Also, Chapman required a creative portfolio.  It was a list of creative efforts with dates and relevant information.  For example, you might list:

Nov. 2008 - Prose - Nightmares and Tacos.

Written for National Novel Writing Month, Nightmares and Tacos tells the story of a young manager of a Tacohut who finds himself afflicted with debilitating halucinogenic tacophobia.  79,000 words.

I felt like this was a nice way to suggest far reaching interests and activities without sending in a massive box of documents.  The idea was that, if they were interested, they'd request the things on the list.  I would consider throwing something like that in with any application, but maybe I'm stupid.

I think 2 pages or so listing various other interests (films you worked on, photography, blogs, etc...) can say a lot without overburdening the admissions folks, and if I had it to do over again I'd include one with every application.  Take a look at the chapman application to see what I'm talking about.

I ought to be working on an assignment now.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Rob,

Yeah I do have some script stuff, I'm just... I don't know, it's harder to make a self-contained 10 page scene work as opposed to a good short story with a start and an end, you know what I mean? 

Either way, thanks again and good luck with the assignment.


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 25, 2009)

Assignment in the bag...  and in fact, the assignment was essentially a boiling down of a three act structure with a 10 page maximum.  

And it is killer trying to get a story that works 100 percent in so few words, but since you'll be doing more than a few shorts at film school, it's worth the trouble to give it a shot. If you're interested in the assignment, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Lvn (Oct 27, 2009)

Heh, I'm swamped with the applications, but thanks anyway.

So, guys, another question. Is it better to send out a sample reel - like 3 pages of that story, 5 pages of that script, 2 pages of that poetry - or a 10 page story with a concrete start and a finish? 

Thanks.


----------



## Jayimess (Oct 28, 2009)

I would send out the "reel" only if it's a complete scene or sequence.  Make sure a reader can get oriented in the story, and want to know more.  Think of excerpts at the end of a book from the latest novel from the same author.  Those are usually low on page count, but usually tell you either way if you'll want to read the book when it comes out.

If you can accomplish that in five pages, then I would add poems or what not if that reflects your best work.

I applied to three schools, and eventually gained acceptance to all of them, but only one admitted me straight up and with scholarship offers.  That was the school that got the most of my work...they got the first act of a screenplay, which every app got, and a poem, which two of the apps got, and then another poem and some song lyrics.  

I don't know if the diversity of works received made them want me more than the other schools who saw less of my writing, but perhaps it did make a difference.

There is no formula for this....you just need to present the best of your work, and the best of yourself.

Good luck!


----------



## Lvn (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, I guess that makes sense.

Thanks.


----------



## notroberttowne (Oct 28, 2009)

If you have the opportunity, get some feedback from film-people on your samples, too.  I applied to UCLA with a script that I thought was really strong and sat on one I thought was weak.  

A few months later a family friend who writes and directs got around to looking at my scripts and thought my weak script was very good and my strong script was just okay.  I applied to Chapman with the other script, and though I was interviewed at UCLA, I didn't get in.  

That being said, I'm happier at chapman than I would've been at UCLA, but the point is that if you can get some feedback to help decide what to send, you should.

good luck.


----------

